# Peter Hambleton´s website



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi I am on a computer in a internet cafe in Nerja at the mo.
Can anyone post the website for the Hymer dealer near Preston owned by Peter Hambleton. Not Hymer Uk (Brownhills).
Thanks in advance, not sure when I will be online again.
Cheers Sid


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

www.hymerclub.co.uk or www.hymerdirect.com - hope they help.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hambiltons*

Voila

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

Russell


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Hi I am on a computer in a internet cafe in Nerja at the mo.
> Can anyone post the website for the Hymer dealer near Preston owned by Peter Hambleton. Not Hymer Uk (Brownhills).
> Thanks in advance, not sure when I will be online again.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid

No problem - http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/index.html

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

SidT said:


> Hi I am on a computer in a internet cafe in Nerja at the mo.


Swine.

Please tell us it's snowing down there.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I live in La Vinuela about 15 miles from Nerja and snowing it is not temp here today 70f and wall to wall sun well someone has to do it.
Colin


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys, thats what i wanted, 
Bhewart, its not snowing in fact it very hot although we can see snow on the Sierra Nevada's skiing runs.
Cheers Sid


----------

